# Arriving in June!



## NeilRoss (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello

Im coming over on WHV in the middle of june! going via singapore to see my mate then into auckland. Im pretty keen to get working straight away but im not entirely sure where i wanna set up. Any ideas? Does anybody have any idea if picking work up in a trade will be easy or hard, qualified electrician.

Also how much is the monthly livings costs in new zealand for just a one bedroom appartment? Any help is brilliant.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

NeilRoss said:


> Hello
> 
> Im coming over on WHV in the middle of june! going via singapore to see my mate then into auckland. Im pretty keen to get working straight away but im not entirely sure where i wanna set up. Any ideas? Does anybody have any idea if picking work up in a trade will be easy or hard, qualified electrician.
> 
> Also how much is the monthly livings costs in new zealand for just a one bedroom apartment? Any help is brilliant.


Hi there

Costs will depend on where you end up - Auckland will be the most expensive, but you'll probably find more work there too.

See Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me and Real Estate, Houses for Sale, Rentals, Commercial and Businesses for sale at Realestate.co.nz - Realestate.co.nz for rental costs.

Your UK electricity qualifications won't be valid here without a conversion - but they may still help you find a job. Best bet is to bring along an electronic and paper copies of your CV, then hit Yellow Pages and get walking! NZ bosses love people who get out there and make the effort.

Good luck!


----------

